# Regular Season Game 71 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Seattle Supersonics



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (30-40) vs. Seattle Supersonics (29-41)*​*Wednesday, March 29, 8:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ *vs.*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Head / Bogans / Howard / Yao 

*SUPERSONICS*




































Ridnour / Allen / Lewis / Wilcox / Petro​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets return to action Wednesday when they host the Seattle SuperSonics at Toyota Center. Tip-off is 7:30 p.m. Houston (30-40) heads into Wednesday following their first overtime game of the season at home, a 104-102 loss to the Cleveland Cavaliers. Seattle (28-41) travels to Memphis Tuesday night before making its way to Houston.
> 
> Wednesday will mark the third meeting between these two teams this season. Houston has taken both so far, defeating the Sonics 104-98 Dec. 15, at Key Arena and 100-77 Feb.3 at Toyota Center in probably the Rockets most impressive win of the season to date.
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah we should win this game


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Yeah we should win this game


If we contain Allen and defend the perimeter. The inside game will be no problem for Yao, but it'll be the outside game that matters most. Petro's going to school tonight. =P


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Yeah we should win this game


 At the beginning of the season I would have said that too. But then again, I would also have said that the Rockets would be in the playoffs. Now, nothing is impossible.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Yeah we should win this game


sonics are really starting to click. plus we know how dangerous ray ray is from the beyond the arc and how incompetent this team can be at defending against the 3 pter


*Go NeTs*


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well if ray hits 3's richie frahm is gonna have to hit his shots to


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I want Yao to go for 50. Pau Gasol got 44.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> I want Yao to go for 50. Pau Gasol got 44.


Agreed. Keep feeding the ball to Yao people!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Just give the ball to Yao, let him score like a ton, we should be alright. I dont think this game is that hard for the Rockets, but if we shut down Ray, it is an easy one. Stro, please step up, I want to see some highlight dunks. lol, at this point of the season, entertaining is more important. lol.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

From what I've seen, I want them to quadruple team Yao. Just make sure to guard Yao and Luther Head, and the Sonics can pull out with a win.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

i hope yao get 50 and rockets lose, we need a good draft pick.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

The Sonics bigs continue giving career nights to opposing bigs, so giving Yao his or Stro his wouldn't shock me....in fact, I'm somewhat expecting it.

Shard is doubtful---sprained his ankle against the Griz in the 4th qtr last night. Don't be surprised to see Damien Wilkins start in his place.

Who knows which Sonic team comes out. It's hard to guess on a back-to-back with this team.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

we lead by nearly 20 pts in the 1st Q?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

64-32 at the half.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Chance for Triple double for Yao. 12-6-4 at half.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Chance for Triple double for Yao. 12-6-4 at half.


That'd be awesome, pair that with a 50 point game, 13 rebounds, 10 assists, 4 steals, and 4 block shots would be NASTYY.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

err, we're up 76-36? what the hell's going on


ray ray 1-13 from the field? haha


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> err, we're up 76-36? what the hell's going on
> 
> 
> ray ray 1-13 from the field? haha


Maybe they need a better pick than HOU.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

hm... we need a good pick as well... we should get Yao and stro to goal tend every sonics shot since they cant hit any themselves, and lose this game


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

seems Yao has been on the bench since 4th Q? I can't watch this game


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

what a blow! :banana:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Frahm stepped up, he should get more minutes.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Frahm stepped up, he should get more minutes.


Richie Frahm. One good reason we don't need Redick. If over the summer, he can work on his defense, next year he should be looking at a solid year with a healthy Mac and Yao.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

add another to the yao watch haters!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

WTChan said:


> From what I've seen, I want them to quadruple team Yao. Just make sure to guard Yao and Luther Head, and the Sonics can pull out with a win.


Maybe not.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Ordinarily I would be really excited about this win. Unfortunately, this isn't an ordinary season.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> add another to the yao watch haters!!


You've left off Yao's 13-point outing against the Mavs. Fair's fair.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> well if ray hits 3's *richie frahm is gonna have to hit his shots to*


not often to i quote myself but i picked it :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I love playing Seattle, it makes our offense look so good :biggrin:

Very happy to see Frahm shoot like the way he's capable of. I'm not jumping on the bandwagon, I've always thought he can have games like this. 

How did Lampe play? Did he look lost out there?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Told ya we win that game and we play Seattle i think next week too :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> You've left off Yao's 13-point outing against the Mavs. Fair's fair.


shhhh!! i also left the 0 point phx game out too... ehh 2 games out of 15 isnt worth worring about


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> shhhh!! i also left the 0 point phx game out too... ehh 2 games out of 15 isnt worth worring about


Hey, it's fair because Yao only played three quarters in this game. If he played 4, he would had like 40, 14,8,4,3. It evens out. :biggrin:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I hope Richie starts to get some recognition now, I remeber when I was at the cavs game when the announcer annouced Richies name everyone in the crowd was like "whos that white guy?"


----------

